# Infrared Heater ?



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I haven't seen anyone mention Infrared Heater's in the wood shop/garage. I was wondering if anyone has or has ever used one in thier shop? I am looking at a few with 1000sq ft rating. Your opinion's will be greatly appreciated. I use a shop fox dust collector but of course there are still some wood dust that doesn't always get to where it is suppose to go.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I use an oil filled radiator in the shop (sometimes 2). No glowing heating elements, and a good thermostat.
Works for me, and I don't have to worry about any combustion issues. My shop is insulated if that means anything.
Bill


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Bill. The combustion issue is what I was wondering about with the Infrared heater. I have one oil but the power they use from my past experience can be costly. I have an opportunity to get a wood stove for $50. But I was thinking of hanging an infrared. So is it safe to say the the infrared is combustable? I have been around them in the past and the warmth was great.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You know who to ask? StumpyNubs. They were talking about heaters not too long ago and he really knew his stuff. He had educated opinions about the combustibility risk of different units. Good luck!


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome Bertha! Thank you so very much. I'll drop him a message and look up the topic.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Despite me warning of the risks, my FIL sprays precat and ac lacquer conventionally in his workshop with a gas fire, naked flame and all, burning in the corner. 
He just won't listen. 
I am amazed he hasn't blown his workshop up. There can be a fog of overspray and still no combustion. (Thankfully). I think you'd have spray onto the flame to get it to light. 
I am looking for one of these at the moment, maybe Santa will leave one for me.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I kinda like that. Just looked it up on Amazon. What a great price. I did contact stumpy and he responded fast. I tell ya. You just have to love this site. I am now deciding on the one above since I have a 220 available and can run another 220 when I decide to switch my table saw over to it from the 110. The infrared may be a little cheaper to run but it will cost a bit more. If we had gas running to the house I would get a natural gas. So now to look at what Santa might help me out with


----------

